# The stupidest horror you have seen



## Deleted member 91189 (Nov 26, 2007)

Like in the title. I watched lot of that shit stuff and it s hard to me to say which one exctly. 

- all of Uwe Bowell movies
- Mammoth

How about you?


----------



## Hyouma (Nov 26, 2007)

- Slither
- Cursed

There's a whole list of others (Saw, Final Destination, Land of the Dead,...) that aren't stupid, but they are hilarious.


----------



## Denji (Nov 26, 2007)

The Haunting (came out in 1999) was pretty much shit.


----------



## Boromir (Nov 26, 2007)

Does Hostel count as horror? If it does, then yeah, Hostel.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 26, 2007)

Any of the Leprechaun ones, although, I think the first one was bad in an amusing way (kind of doubt that was on purpose at first). The others that I saw were bad in just a bad way, I guess it got old for me after the first.


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Nov 26, 2007)

konohamaster said:


> Does Hostel count as horror? If it does, then yeah, Hostel.



I' d say thatz not horror movie but I agree it failed.


----------



## Nena Trinity (Nov 26, 2007)

Just about any movie on SciFi channel...i.e., Sabertooth, Rottweiler, e.t.c. Shit sucks.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Nov 26, 2007)

The Child's Play/Chucky series. Stupid but entertaining to watch.


----------



## Denji (Nov 26, 2007)

Deidara_kun_007 said:


> Just about any movie on SciFi channel...i.e., Sabertooth, Rottweiler, e.t.c. Shit sucks.



Oh God.

I didn't even think about that made for TV and direct to video shit.


----------



## Mishudo (Nov 26, 2007)

I'd have to say the messengers :l


----------



## Grrblt (Nov 26, 2007)

House on the haunted hill


----------



## Grape (Nov 26, 2007)

House on Haunted Hill creeped me out lol.

Just the way they animated the Doctor Ghost, doin his little Pop'n'Lock walk thing.


My answers...

Leprechaun
Halloween (Mike Meyers movies)
Chucky


----------



## Aiee! (Nov 26, 2007)

The Birds.


----------



## Grape (Nov 26, 2007)

^ yeah.... birds is pretty dumb.

then again, most of the films from that time would be considered stupid now aswell.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Nov 26, 2007)

"Killer Klowns From Outer Space"  forgot about this disgrace.


----------



## Hio (Nov 26, 2007)

28 weeks later kinda sucks


----------



## Nena Trinity (Nov 26, 2007)

Denji said:


> Oh God.
> 
> I didn't even think about that made for TV and direct to video shit.



That's what I'm here for.  Let's add a few more while I'm at it.

Child's Play, The Grudge, The Haunting (1999), and Night of the Scarecrow sucked as well. Although the scarecrow one scared me a bit X_X With the seeds growing out of folks and that man dying by a harvester and all.


----------



## Emery (Nov 26, 2007)

Leprechaun in the Hood.  





























:|


----------



## Rukia (Nov 26, 2007)

It looks like it's time for me to win a thread.  The three stupidest horror movies:

1). Leprechaun in the Hood
2). House of the Dead
3). Jack Frost  (A Giant Snowman goes around killing people.)

Honorable Mention: Wishmaster


----------



## Stallyns808 (Nov 26, 2007)

Rukia said:


> 3). Jack Frost  (A Giant Snowman goes around killing people.)



 Holy shit, I can't believe I forgot about that fucking disgrace of a horror movie as well.


----------



## Morwain (Nov 26, 2007)

Just about any Sci-fi channel B movie like the one on the Chimera of the giant crocs just really stupid stuff.


----------



## Sparky1012 (Nov 26, 2007)

I would go with the Chucky series and Ernest Scared Stupid. Those are the ones that come to mind.


----------



## Denji (Nov 26, 2007)

Hey, I liked House on Haunted Hill. Also, Jack Frost is epic lol worthy.

I see nobody's mentioned the Troll series yet.


----------



## Kakakashi (Nov 26, 2007)

1. Halloween - So monotonous
2. 28 Days Later - Zombies run?
3. About every other modern horror movie

Seriously, good horror movies are Frankenstein, Dracula, Nosferatu, Peter Pan, and all of those classics.


----------



## Tokio_no_Go (Nov 26, 2007)

Some of you guys have somewhat strange ideas of what makes a bad horror movie lol...
Are you Scared easily beats anything listed so far...


----------



## sugarcookie4292 (Nov 26, 2007)

I haven't seen many horror shows/movies but I would say The Village.


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 26, 2007)

Deidara_kun_007 said:


> Just about any movie on SciFi channel...i.e., Sabertooth, Rottweiler, e.t.c. Shit sucks.



damn you, beat me to it, cause I was about to say the same thing


----------



## Palpatine (Nov 27, 2007)

Frankenfish and The Ice Cream Man were crap



sugarcookie4292 said:


> I haven't seen many horror shows/movies but I would say The Village.



Really? I loved that movie. I didn't really consider it a horror film though.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 27, 2007)

the grudge series, anything from scifi. AVP freddy vs. jason etc


----------



## destroy_musick (Nov 27, 2007)

the Demon House series

watch it and weep


----------



## Die KWGOD Die (Nov 27, 2007)

Why hasnt no one mentioned Silent Night Deadly Night 2 yet?
(I think it counts as horror movie, since it features a psychotic mass murderer and its so bad, that it scares the hell out if you)


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm not into horror movies, but Ghost Ship was pretty darn lame to me, just cliches all over . . .


----------



## Denji (Nov 27, 2007)

Die KWGOD Die said:


> Why hasnt no one mentioned Silent Night Deadly Night 2 yet?
> (I think it counts as horror movie, since it features a psychotic mass murderer and its so bad, that it scares the hell out if you)



Garbage day!


----------



## Boromir (Nov 27, 2007)

Dattebayo-chan said:


> I'm not into horror movies, but Ghost Ship was pretty darn lame to me, just cliches all over . . .



Oh yeah, Ghost Ship SUCKED.


----------



## Misha-San (Nov 27, 2007)

Seed of Chucky really sucked for me.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 28, 2007)

apparently no one on the board has heard of a little gem called dracula 3000
at least a lot of those other movies mentioned were watchable
id also give the 8 horrors to die for series an honorable mention there pretty bad


----------



## Castiel (Nov 28, 2007)

Plan 9 From Outer Space


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Nov 28, 2007)

Kakakashi said:


> 1. Halloween - So monotonous
> 2. 28 Days Later - Zombies run?
> 3. About every other modern horror movie
> 
> Seriously, good horror movies are Frankenstein, Dracula, Nosferatu, Peter Pan, and all of those classics.



Man I was about to flame you for your choices so bad til I read the last line.

My nomination is Cabin Fever.  The highlight of this movie is a retarded kid doing karate and biting a one guy...seriously.  Otherwise it was full of stupid hallucinations and incredibly unrealistic writing.

I'm omitting every 'made for Sci-Fi Channel' movie because that's not fair.


----------



## Ash (Nov 28, 2007)

Bloodrayne.

Uwe Boll needs to die.


----------



## Munken (Nov 28, 2007)

Um...Black sheep?


----------



## less (Nov 28, 2007)

"Manos" The Hands of Fate

Google it.

To be fair, I did watch it in a MST3K episode, but even then it was almost unbearable. Not funny-bad, just oh-dear-when-will-it-end-bad.


----------



## ~rocka (Nov 28, 2007)

Friday the 13th, my mom said it was soooo scary when she saw it, so i watched and really ....


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 28, 2007)

Ohhh, I forgot one, someone's mention of the sci-fi channel reminded me. There was this film called Mammoth, made sometime in 2006, I think. The story was that an alien on a meteor crashed into a museum and used a mammoth's form from the bones there to wreck havoc. I assume the wacky premise was on purpose, I always assume that for really bad films, well, except for Leprechaun.

Dr. Frank Abernathy: We have an alien possessed mammoth on the loose and if don't stop it the government is going to kill all of us.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Nov 28, 2007)

Horror genre is since some years ago the source of the worst pieces of shit in the cinema worldwide.

That I can remember right now *White noise*, *Pulse*, *Boogeyman* and *The fog *takes the lead in astonishingly shitty movies.


----------



## tinhamodic (Nov 28, 2007)

Ultraviolet


----------



## Lemonade (Nov 28, 2007)

Satan's Little Helper.

I absolutely regretted renting this movie and having watched it until the credits.


----------



## Misha-San (Nov 28, 2007)

rockatje said:


> Friday the 13th, my mom said it was soooo scary when she saw it, so i watched and really ....



I was really scared as a kid I used to have nightmares but now I think its good but its not scary, Lol


----------



## Sub-Zero (Nov 28, 2007)

The Grudge or the Ring Two


----------



## Viva Shiva (Nov 28, 2007)

The chucky movies.


----------



## competitionbros (Nov 29, 2007)

When A Stranger Calls.........the 04 or w/e remake.


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Nov 29, 2007)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> Ohhh, I forgot one, someone's mention of the sci-fi channel reminded me. There was this film called Mammoth, made sometime in 2006, I think. The story was that an alien on a meteor crashed into a museum and used a mammoth's form from the bones there to wreck havoc. I assume the wacky premise was on purpose, I always assume that for really bad films, well, except for Leprechaun.
> 
> Dr. Frank Abernathy: We have an alien possessed mammoth on the loose and if don't stop it the government is going to kill all of us.



Oh yeah, I mentioned it already  Made of epic.


----------



## Psysalis (Nov 30, 2007)

House of the dead .... that movie was fucking garbage

I didnt bother with watching bloodrayne after I found out it was made by the same director 

Freddy vs. Jason dont get me wrong I loved the movie but it was more of a action/comedy , nothing scary about it at all


----------



## stardust (Nov 30, 2007)

_
One of the worst movies I have ever seen, without a doubt.
Went to the Cinema with my friends to see it, and I thought it would be Silent Hill-ish.
How wrong I was, how wrong I was. 
Half way through the movie, attention span wanders, and within a few minutes the entire course of the movie changes into something totally unrelated to the plot. Awful movie, just awful._


----------



## Hyouma (Nov 30, 2007)

Another bad one is "Cube"

It's about a group of people stuck in cubic rooms that have death traps and that's really all that happens in that flick. Especially at the ending I was like: wtf


----------



## Nena Trinity (Nov 30, 2007)

HOGEEZE I can't believe I forgot about The Fog and Black Christmas remakes, White Noise, and Ghost Ship. KILL IT WITH FIRE. I'm a girl who loves her horror movies, had a ball with the Saw series, but STILL. Come on...Shit > those movies


----------



## Sparrow (Dec 8, 2007)

Stallyns808 said:


> "Killer Klowns From Outer Space"  forgot about this disgrace.



I actually love this movie for the very fact that it's completely ridiculous.

Anyway, I'd say the most recent horror movie I watched that was terrible was Jeepers Creepers 2. I waited a long time before I finally watched it because I heard so many bad things about it. When I finally did start to watch it, I understood why so many people thought it was pure trash. Definitly one of the worst I've seen, in my opinion.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#66 (Dec 8, 2007)

*Boogeyman.* The trailer creeped me out, but the movie was shitty.

*House of Wax*. Oh yeah... real scary. 

*When A Stranger Calls remake*. I don't know if this is horror, but god... they butchered a fucking classic.


----------



## Birkin (Dec 8, 2007)

At least House of Wax was decent. And House on Haunted Hill, epic right there.


----------



## Sean Connery (Dec 8, 2007)

Sasori-puppet#66 said:


> *House of Wax*. Oh yeah... real scary.



at Least Paris Hiltons character dies


----------



## Ninja Kitty Gigi Vamp (Dec 9, 2007)

I gave up on horror movies. To me there just not scary anymore.


----------



## Sean Connery (Dec 9, 2007)

Ninja Kitty Gigi Vamp said:


> I gave up on horror movies. To me there just not scary anymore.



horror movies today aren't as good as they were 20 years ago in the 80's


----------



## _allismine_ (Dec 10, 2007)

Cursed.

Oh God that movie failed so hard. 


Sean Connery said:


> horror movies today aren't as good as they were 20 years ago in the 80's


IAWTC


----------



## Sean Connery (Dec 10, 2007)

_allismine_ said:


> Cursed.
> 
> Oh God that movie failed so hard. IAWTC



Cursed, who the hell was in that movie


----------



## competitionbros (Dec 10, 2007)

Oh another one: _The Haunting_, that shit was just stupid on a level all its own.


----------



## _allismine_ (Dec 10, 2007)

Sean Connery said:


> Cursed, who the hell was in that movie


That chick who played Wednesday Addams back in the 90s, what's her name...Christina Ricci.


----------



## Sean Connery (Dec 10, 2007)

_allismine_ said:


> That chick who played Wednesday Addams back in the 90s, what's her name...Christina Ricci.



ok now I remeber it, I think I wanted to punch myself in the nuts after watching that


----------



## Masurao (Dec 10, 2007)

The boogeyman movie that came out a few years ago was stupid imo.


----------



## Botzu (Dec 10, 2007)

too many to consider...i watch sci-fi channel movies too frequently and i recently bought a 50 pack of old horror movies. I am pretty sure just about everything on that dvd pack could be considered stupid beyond comprehension. That is the reason i bought them though  some are just hilarious! probably my favorite stupid horror movie is the killer shrews or dead alive or little shop of horrors.


----------



## Mori (Dec 11, 2007)

Probably _Bride of Chucky_..ugh..just glad it was a rental.


----------



## Sean Connery (Dec 11, 2007)

Botzu said:


> too many to consider...i watch sci-fi channel movies too frequently and i recently bought a 50 pack of old horror movies. I am pretty sure just about everything on that dvd pack could be considered stupid beyond comprehension. That is the reason i bought them though  some are just hilarious! probably my favorite stupid horror movie is the killer shrews or dead alive or little shop of horrors.



sounds like something that should of been seen on MST3K


----------

